# Picture posting fail?



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

I was going to put in a picture for the monthly photo contest, but clicking on the submit photo button does nothing! I've done it before, it even seemed to work. Did I muck up a browser setting somewhere? (Firefox, if it matters)


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

That's what mine said too! I use Firefox.


----------

